# Rapido General Enquiry



## duds (Sep 23, 2007)

HAS ANYONE BOUGHT A RAPIDO 9010df YET NEW MODEL OUT 2009. ANY REPORT ON QUALITY ISSUES. HOW MANY DEALERS OUT THERE TO SERVICE RAPIDO IF I WAS TO BUY ONE AND ARE THEY HELPFUL.

APPEAR EXPENSIVE BUT QUALITY FINISH. 

Are these reliable in habitation areas?


----------



## 106559 (Aug 19, 2007)

I don't know which chassis it's on but check the ground clearance.


----------



## carol (May 9, 2005)

No, we bought the 2009 7090 and looked at a few of the new models when we were at the factory, but we have been pleased with ours to date, we had a couple of minor niggles, like a table that wouldn't lock into position, they fixed that, and a radio that didn't work - again they changed that. Our large draw under the bed, was making a horrible noise when you opened it and they replaced the runners, it looked like a screw hadn't gone in properly. They were helpful and busy as it was just before the Paris Show and we hadn't booked in.

If you want to buy in the UK Caravanes Rapido are the Original importers, and recently they have added more (I would look at Brownhills, but not buy).

We have just been to Highbridge Caravans who have had the agency for about a year now, and they did the habitation check and they were cheaper than Chelston. We had the service for the Fiat done at Chelston.

No help on your actual question, but I think Rapido's are mainly well built.

Carol


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

Hi,

Your best distributor in my view is this one. Martin and his crew know them backwards and the after sales is good

Peter

www.rapidomotorhomes.com


----------



## carol (May 9, 2005)

Peter as he lives that way I would agree.... but for us Highbridge is closer, but when we ordered there was only Brownhills and Caravans Rapido and unfortunately he could nowhere meet the quotation we had had in Germany.

Carol


----------



## ColinC (Oct 19, 2007)

We bought a 9048df new at the end of 2007. Same size as the 9010df but different layout inside (central lounge and rear kitchen and toilet/shower). We think it is great. Our previous van was also Rapido which we had for six and a half years. Very few problems over the past 8 years. Definitely you should go to Wokingham whose after sales support is good.

Only real shame is that is that Rapido do not put these smaller A-classes on the Merc chassis. Our previous van was Merc and completely trouble-free. If you are not aware of it you need to check out the threads on the reversing judder that affects the Fiat Ducato X250. Apart from the reversing the Fiat is fine though.

Hope that helps, but feel free to ask any further questions.

Colin


----------



## Jean-Luc (Jul 21, 2005)

We have a 963F, got it new 2005, it's done 50k km trouble free to date. Only problem was a loose dash which was subject of a recall and fixed free.
Nothing loose or rattly in the habitation area despite travelling many km's in Portugal, Belgium and at home here in the ould ROI obviously well screwed together first day.
Would recommend the lads in Wokingham, super bunch.

Colin


----------



## duds (Sep 23, 2007)

yes I thought Wokingham was the UK importer for Rapido and Brownhills have the major distribution as dealers.

Once warranty is expired I suppose any dealer can carry out habitation service annually.

Just nervous about inherent problems if buying from a dealer 80 miles from where I live.

I have found the interior finish so much better on inspection than UK manufacturers which is strange for something produced in France. I would not buy a French car! However rapido are expensive.


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

Hi,

It is not a bad run to Wokingham, I actually live in Finchampstead which is 10 minutes from Caravannes Rapido, takes me an hour 45 to get to Johns Cross.

M3, M25 and A21 for me, obviously the other way round for you.!

No plush showrooms just a good honest dealer, a bit hard to find first time but Martin will give you directions.

Peter


----------



## carol (May 9, 2005)

duds

Habitation from what Highbridge said, only needed to be done for 2 years - we thought we had five years, and this is something I need to find out.

I am uncertain whether, as we purchased a LHD in Germany, they have a 5 year warranty, and Highbridge are now confused as well..

We had a problem with the Camos fitted in Germany (nothing wrong with Camos itself, just that they set it up for German's even though we had told them we wanted Astra 2D!), so we had assumed that was what it was set on, but after lots of calls to Camos and they replaced parts - well all of it really, it was our German friend who finally solved the problems whilst speaking to them in Germany - and we got it fixed by Roadpro (we or should I say Duncan and our friend - with their instructions - had done a temporary fix) but Roadpro checked it and fine tuned it, but we still got it down in Narbonne...

The warranty is 'supposed' to be EU wide....

Carol


----------



## Cherekee (May 1, 2005)

Hi Duds,

I have the 9048DF which I am very pleased with. I have done 4000mls now with no problem. Its a super van to drive but I have the uprated chassis and the 3.0 ltr so weight and power is not a problem. I think the 2.3 ltr at max weight may be a bit sluggish. At my max weight I still have 120 kgs left to take me to the normal 3700kgs so if you carry a lot of stuff then take this into consideration. I had a couple of minor faults but sorted these out myself. Highbridge are ok but the feedback from any question is slow (very) from the service dept. Its a well built van. My radio keeps cutting out but this will be replaced at the habitation check in September.

Cheers

Alan


----------



## duds (Sep 23, 2007)

I am grateful to you all for these comments. Seems I must go and visit Wokingham Rapido or the Rapido Stand at the next NEC show in October.

The vans are high prices new and with the Euro so strong against pound ever more expensive. Maybe I will find a 12 month old one, little used, by end of this year.

I would like an A class after a coachbuilt based on Peugeot X250

I imagine second hand prices are higher than other manufacturers due to quality and longevity but we must wait and see.


----------

